

Are we going to lose innovation in desktop software? - mrkmcknz

Everyone in my family apart from myself still uses ugly desktop software of which costs a fortune in comparison to equivalent web apps or mobile apps.<p>I feel with all the best engineering talent moving to mobile and social that innovation in this market will slow right down.<p>Anyone I talk to in desktop are all getting into the OSX app store. We can't forget the huge number of Windows users. I still see around 1 Apple laptop for every 9 Windows counterparts on a day to basis in the UK.<p>Is anyone building cool desktop software?
======
shmerl
Desktop UI toolkits improve and there are lot's of innovative ideas there. Qt
is a major example.

